# New Web Browser



## Edward (Sep 30, 2016)

Since some of us have been having trouble getting on here with various web browsers, I've found a new one to try. It's based on Chrome, but has a built in ad blocker. They will eventually substitute in their own ads, and give a kickback to either the user or to their most-visited web sites. It might eventually provide a way for those of us less financially well off to donate a little back to the PB. 

I first looked at it because it is from the guy that got fired from Mozilla for having the quaint notion that marriage should be between a man and a woman. 

It runs a little leaner than does Firefox. Use at your own risk at this point. https://brave.com/


----------



## Jake (Sep 30, 2016)

Brendan Eich is great technologist, not just a guy that got fired from Mozilla. He invented Javascript and had been major player at Netscape/Mozilla for decades (CTO since Mozilla Corporation started). That said, it seems like this browser is still basically a wrapper around Chrome's open source parts.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 30, 2016)

I alternate between Chrome and Opera almost monthly. I like Opera's low power demands upon my laptop's battery and the ability to install virtually all of my Chrome extensions, so I use it when away from electrical power for my laptop.

Both have various flags that can be set to vastly improve performance and the user interface. See chrome://flags or opera://flags but be careful when setting them if you are not sure what they are doing.


----------

